# Incubator



## Elise Salvio (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi everyone just wanted to check what incubator people prefer or is it best to leave them with the female.

I was sold a female and male albino Darwin python about 5.5years ago and they where about 6 months old when I got them. They have lived together since their hole lives and I have never had a problem. Recently when cleaning the cage and taking them out for feeds I noticed that the one I thought was a female had started to look like she was thick and has stayed that way for the last 6 weeks or so but has refused a feed for the last 6 weeks as well usually my male will only refuse feeds in winter and I never have problems with my female but this year she’s refused about 3 or 4. She also shedded a couple days ago and I’m thinking it could be possibly a pre lay shed. If Anyone has any helpful information that would be great.

thanks


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 14, 2021)

Make your own incubator out of an old wine fridge, heat cord, thermostat and computer fan... the brand incubators are terrible and cost 2-3x the price of making your own




__





NEHERP - DIY Incubator How-To


New England Herpetoculture - Your One Stop Vivarium Shop With The Best Prices, Service & Selection Online!



www.neherpetoculture.com





have you noticed them locked up??


----------



## Elise Salvio (Sep 14, 2021)

Herpetology said:


> Make your own incubator out of an old wine fridge, heat cord, thermostat and computer fan... the brand incubators are terrible and cost 2-3x the price of making your own
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank uo


Herpetology said:


> Make your own incubator out of an old wine fridge, heat cord, thermostat and computer fan... the brand incubators are terrible and cost 2-3x the price of making your own
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No I haven’t noticed


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 14, 2021)

Elise Salvio said:


> Thank uo
> 
> 
> No I haven’t noticed


do you have any pictures of the female being "thicker"?


----------



## adderboy (Sep 14, 2021)

Various DIY options including the one suggested by Herpetology. Apart from maintaining accurate heat and humidity, you need to ensure no water drips onto the eggs, so remember that in your design. I avoid the risk by placing the heat source above the egg container so water doesn't condense on the inside of the lid and drip.
I've never left a clutch of eggs with the mother. It can be risky. I know some have had success, but in a captive scenario I put more faith in my incubator.


----------



## Elise Salvio (Sep 20, 2021)

Thank you 



Herpetology said:


> do you have any pictures of the female being "thicker"?


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 20, 2021)

adderboy said:


> you need to ensure no water drips onto the eggs, so remember that in your design.


another easy way (if for example your using heat cord all the way around multiple times) is to slight raise one side of the container a cm or so, so the condensation on the lid runs down the lower sides  water dripping is caused by the water staying on the lid for so long it starts to drip as it has no where else to go

Looks to be going into shed?? this could be her prelay slough !


----------



## Elise Salvio (Sep 20, 2021)

Herpetology said:


> another easy way (if for example your using heat cord all the way around multiple times) is to slight raise one side of the container a cm or so, so the condensation on the lid runs down the lower sides  water dripping is caused by the water staying on the lid for so long it starts to drip as it has no where else to go


Thank you 



Herpetology said:


> another easy way (if for example your using heat cord all the way around multiple times) is to slight raise one side of the container a cm or so, so the condensation on the lid runs down the lower sides  water dripping is caused by the water staying on the lid for so long it starts to drip as it has no where else to go


Thank you 



Herpetology said:


> Looks to be going into shed?? this could be her prelay slough !


I thought she had already shed but looking at her than she did definitely looking like she was going to shed


----------

